# Toddler losing weight Updated with pics #17.



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

So, last week, DS had a day of throwing up and not nursing all day, so that could definitely account for a bit of weight loss, but when they put him on the scale, he was 1.5 pounds lighter than last time he was in. I am getting a little worried, and afraid to go to his 18 month WBV. I try so hard to get him to eat, and he really is a very healthy eater. He eats tons of fruits and veggies (as long as the veggies are cooked). I don't give him very much sugar (a taste of something here and there), and he drinks water all day long. I also give him a sippy of cows milk once or twice a week (maybe 2-4 ounces total).

What can I do to get more calories into him? He hates cheese unless it is melted, and then I never know if he will eat what I make. He hates avocados, which he adored as a baby. He really has no definite foods that I am guaranteed that he will eat if I make them, so I can't really doctor anything up with extra butter/olive oil to increase the fat and calories.

He is about 34-36 inches tall (I think) and weighs 23.5 pounds. I know that doesn't put him at super skinny, but he is definitely thin.

Any advice?

Oh, and he is insanely active too. I have friends with toddlers and he runs circles around all of them. I am sure he burning off everything he takes in, I would just like to get more calories in.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Does he drink milk out of bottles or cups at all, or only from the breast? I remember adding cream to ebm for a couple of weeks after DS had croup (and lost weight)and in 2 weeks his weight was back on the growth curve he'd been on before.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't really let down to the pump, so he only gets bm straight from me. I did try mixing some heavy cream with whole milk and a half teaspoon of Ovaltine







to get him to drink it all and he inhaled it. I don't know if it is really a good idea to do that on a regular basis though.

He definitely still nurses like a champ, so I am not too worried about any nutritional deficiencies just yet, just calories.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I really have no idea, but I couldn't read and not offer







. I struggle with a picky eater as well.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks. My parents were pretty judgemental about it this weekend when I went to visit them. It is so hard to explain to people who do not see every meal and how much of a struggle it can be sometimes. He eats great occasionally, and then eats nothing for a few days. I am so grateful that he is still nursing. I don't know what we would do if he wasn't.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Does he eat pasta? My LO loves mac n cheese.... She'll eat tons of it.
~maddymama


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Does he eat pasta? My LO loves mac n cheese.... She'll eat tons of it.
~maddymama

Nope.







He isn't a big cheese fan (refuses it if it is cold), and really dislikes pasta. I too hate pasta, so apparently he inherited this from me. Sigh...


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

As long as he is nursing as much as he wants to and not continuing to lose weight, I don't see a problem. Maybe it's just taking a while for him to gain it back.

My 14 month old has not gained weight in 4 months but has gotten much taller. He's 25 lb and was a VERY chubby baby. And very active like yours.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichelleAnnette* 
As long as he is nursing as much as he wants to and not continuing to lose weight, I don't see a problem. Maybe it's just taking a while for him to gain it back.

My 14 month old has not gained weight in 4 months but has gotten much taller. He's 25 lb and was a VERY chubby baby. And very active like yours.

That's the thing. He had just started to lose weight and I want to head it off before it gets to be any worse. He has lost the last two times I have brought him in to the ped's. The first time, he was reacting to a food that he ate and last week was a viral infection. It wasn't a huge loss either time, but he was definitely down both trips. I realize there isn't a need to be super alarmed, but I am just looking for ideas on how to address it before that point. I would love to have him gain a bit by his next appointment in two weeks if it is possible without stressing us both out.

Thanks for all of your replies mamas.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds tough mama. Do you let him just graze on different foods throughout the day? If I have a hard time with lunch and dinner, I start to just set out different foods and let him run around and eat. Probably not the best parenting, but what are you gonna do?

I had a thread awhile back about picky eating. It was helpful. I will see if I can find it for you.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Will he eat meat? Fatty meat is really easy for little ones to digest and it's one of the few things besides straight oil and avocado that's significantly higher than bm in calories per ounce. Organic pasture-raised meat is best of course, but for short-term weight gain if you can't fit it in the budget, any good fatty meat will do (braising cuts of red meat, like shank, or chicken/turkey thighs are good). Salmon is really good too (except sockeye, it's very lean.) Eggs are also good - mix an egg and a bit of mashed potato, and fry it in butter?


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

Another thing to try is smoothies - add yogurt, ice cream, protein powder, whatever fruit he likes, nut butters if you go there, fruit juices.... whatever you have on hand. A lot of toddlers will drink what they won't eat and they can help make it, too.

Sorry you're getting flak from your folks - it's not day to day intake that counts, but over a week.

Here's a link to give you a laugh: http://www.kellymom.com/writings/chi...ddlerdiet.html

Good luck!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hedgehogs4* 
Another thing to try is smoothies - add yogurt, ice cream, protein powder, whatever fruit he likes, nut butters if you go there, fruit juices.... whatever you have on hand. A lot of toddlers will drink what they won't eat and they can help make it, too.

Sorry you're getting flak from your folks - it's not day to day intake that counts, but over a week.

Here's a link to give you a laugh: http://www.kellymom.com/writings/chi...ddlerdiet.html

Good luck!

LOL! That link was hilarious.

I am struggling with this too. My DS is 21 months and is 32 inches tall and 24 pounds (he goes up and down but hovers right around 24). He hasn't gained any weight since his first birthday.

He's healthy, never sick, never stops moving, running, jumping, dancing, or nursing for that matter. he's just not a big fan of food. and the things he loves, like fruit, are low in calories. He won't drink milk from a sippy. Even chocolate milk (I made it with full fat organic low-temp pasteurized cream top milk and organic chocolate syrup. It was a no go for him.) He does not like ice cream. He does not like cheese. He HATES eggs and will cry if one comes near him.

So, I have no answers. but i hear you.


----------



## bottomsup (Jul 6, 2007)

I make coconut smoothies for my small guy; coconut milk is LOADED with mostly healthy fat.

I also get his veggies swimming in olive oil.

And while he is only 17 months, I do let him have PB. Usually a couple small spoonfuls a day.

I make him raisin oatmeal bars that are pretty calorie dense and add ground flax to his applesauce.

Some ideas. Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of the ideas mamas. He really is a good eater, he just tends to choose low calorie options. Tonight we had stirfry, and he totally rejected the chicken and melted cheese (that I put on his portion), and only wanted the red peppers, summer squash and carrots. Who has ever heard of a kid who wants a cooked red pepper over a nugget of melty chedder cheese????? It seriously drives me bonkers.

It is so hard to add oils to his foods, because I seriously can't figure out what to feed him. I may try the veggies swimming in olive oil trick tomorrow and see if I can get that into him. I also may try a smoothie to see if he will drink that too. I don't do peanut butter yet, but he will occasionally eat some sun butter. Maybe I can put a scoop of that in a smoothie for him with some coconut milk.

Meat is hit or miss with him. It is so hard for me to cook two seperate meals for him and for me. I need to lose, and he needs to gain, and I am a single mama, so generally I cook for him and what he doesn't eat, I end up eating so I don't waste anything. We are extremely low income, and are currently using food stamps, so the food budget is tight. I could buy fatty cuts of meat, but I would have to eat them as my main protein source for that meal too, and I generally only will buy all natural/organic meats. I am scared of the conventional stuff, so we don't buy it very often.

Eggs are hit or miss too. He sometimes will gobble down two scrambled eggs with melted cheese mixed in like he has been dying for them, and sometimes I will make them, and he won't even taste them, so I end up eating a fat filled breakfast that I really shouldn't be. I just can't afford to throw it away, and I have yet to figure out how to freeze scrambled eggs so they taste normal when you re-heat them.

As for grazing, I will occasionally give him a cracker or a handful of Veggie Booty, but I hate to have him munching on processed carbs all day. Does anyone have any good idea for high calorie snacks to have out all day? It also definitely has to be low cost too, as I have two other toddlers around who will be grazing as well. (I do daycare)

Thanks so much mamas. It is nice to know I am not alone in this frustration.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Are you sure he's that tall? 23.5 lbs and 34-36 inches sounds like he must be really skinny. My DD who is 2 just was measured and was 34 inches and 30 lbs, and she is kinda slim compared to what she used to be. I can't imagine her being almost 7 lbs lighter and the same height, that's pretty slim.

I'd personally be trying to get something fattening into him. Whole milk yogurt, I'd also consider trying whole milk to supplement. I know for me that my milk was way low in fat, there was only a tiny amount of cream when I pumped. Maybe your milk is no that fattening, breastmilk can really vary from mother to mother. My SIL on the other hand has pretty much pure cream and her babies get fat, I mean almost grossly fat. Where my DD was a pretty slim little baby, she didn't get fatter until she started eating solids.

I also think that all the growth charts are a little over-rated. Was he weighed at the doctor? Or at a WIC appointment or something? I'm just wondering because I know from my being on WIC that they screw up on stuff all the time, they said my DD was 25 lbs, and the girl actually meant 20.5 lbs.

I hope all is alright with him.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

He was 34 inches at his 12 month checkup and has outgrown nearly everything he has that has a "torso" to it, like onesies, overalls, snap crotch shirts, etc. He has grown at least an inch, if not two since March, so I am pretty sure he is closer to 36 than 34". He is a thin little guy. He has very skinny arms and legs, but not really bony if that makes sense. He is very muscular, as he runs and climbs all.the.time...

He will eat yogurt occasionally, and I only buy the cream top, whole milk yogurt, and skim the cream off to give him. I eat the yogurt under the cream so he can have the high fat part, but again, he is hit or miss on whether he will eat it or not.

I am going to try to get more into him and we will see what the ped says.

Oh, the scale he was weighed on was the exact same scale he has been weighed on since he was 2 weeks old, and I saw the numbers, so I am positive they were right. I so wish it was the scale.

Here are a couple of pretty recent pics of him at the beach. He is naked, so you can see what he really looks like. (no worries, he is standing so you can't see his privates) He is just a string bean.

Beach Boy 1

Beach Boy 2


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

My oldest at that age would have made your son look chubby.

That having been said, I'm keenly aware of how stressful it can be when you are dealing with a kid who is sliding down the growth chart. It usually balances out a little later on, but in the meantime it can freak you out.

Coconut oil has helped us through particularly skinny phases more than once. You can substitute it for almost any oil in baking. You can also do things like fry french toast in it. For some reason my son seems to metabolize it better than other fats, enabling him to actually store some on his bony little frame.

Good luck... for what it's worth your son looks absolutely gorgeous and healthy to me.


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wanderinggypsy* 
for what it's worth your son looks absolutely gorgeous and healthy to me.

totally!

he looks like what a child *should* look like!

if that makes sense.










my LO will be 2 on thursday, and like your LO, she'll pick veggies over everything else on her plate. she tells everyone that her favorite foods are "co-wee" and "back peas." (broccoli and black beans.)

just be glad he WANTS to eat veggies. i have a friend who's dd will ONLY eat chicken nuggets. poor kid.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My 18 month old makes your little boy look chubby. He's easily 35 inches (haven't measured lately, but he's as tall as his sister was at 2 and she was tall for her age!) and 20lbs even. SKINNY BOY!

I honeslty wouldn't worry about him as long as he nurses great and eats great. My little boy is weaning (health issues on my part) and doesn't eat much at all. He has sensory issues realted to his mouth (he doesn't seem to realize it's there.)


----------



## LittleMonkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Love the pics! My DS is 25 months, 36.5 inches tall and around 26ish lbs. His build is similar to your son's. He is also a picky eater but very active. His Dad is tall (6'5") and slim so we figure that DS got lucky and has his Daddy's frame. I try not to stress about the food issue. He'll eat great somedays, other days not so much. Here are some of the foods I make for him pretty regularly:

- one egg in the microwave with coffee cream (10% milk fat) mixed in. It's basically scrambled egg but easy to make and not too wasteful if he's not interested.
- high denisty whole wheat bread. The stuff that's 140 calories a slice. I toast it and put berry jam or pb on it. Often he'll graze and eat the whole thing. Also not too bad an option for me if he doesn't eat it.
- pasta in fun shapes (circles, spirals, bow-ties). I add olive oil, salt, pepper and oregano to the pasta (I try for whole wheat but am more interested in shape). Generally a hit! The spices make it much more interesting.
- rice - I add butter to it once it's cooked. You could add some to a small portion for him so that you're not wasting it if he doesn't like it that day.
- turkey sausages. He loves these and will eat a lot! We get them fresh from the market (organic) and I often only buy one or two for him. Easy to grill up (we use the Foreman Grill) so not too much of a hassle if you're having something else.
- muffins. He LOVES banana muffins. They're easy to make and fattening! I have to constantly remind myself not to eat too many.

Hope this helps. Looks like you're doing a great job with your little guy.
L


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Your son's build looks just like my toddler, who I am not concerned about. I agree that he looks healthy. As long as you are offering healthy food all the time, I wouldn't worry about how much he eats. Some kids are just small.


----------



## Xoe (Oct 28, 2007)

Your son's weight doesn't sound that low to me, and the pics don't look bad at all. But the fact that he's losing sounds like it could develop into a problem in the long run IF things continue in that direction. Your DS's diet looks like one that might be selected because other types of foods may be bothering his stomach, AND he's losing weight. Give yourself a few more months to see if his weight increases, stays the same, or if he continues to lose. If he continues to LOSE, then consider seeing a pediatric gastro specialist.

xoe


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that I saw his picture he looks fine, I still would be concerned about weight loss though.

My little girl is pretty much all muscle with my bone structure, so she's gonna weigh more.

He really doesn't look that much smaller than her. He's a cutie.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

He looks a BIT thin, but he has the same body type as my friend's son, who is the same age as your son. My friend's son can wear size 12 mo. pants.

My OTHER friend's son was thinner than yours, and now he's still thin, but he's a very healthy, active fellow.

Both women have more slight frames themselves, so it's easy to see where the boys get it from.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Would he eat cream cheese? Both my children like it mixed with a little milk or plain youghut and used as a dip.

DD also liked hummous for a while but seems to have gone off it again.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

What carbs does he eat? I don't see you mention anything like that (except that you don't like to give him processed carbs). fresh fruits/veg have virtually no calories. Rice? couscous? bread?

Also snacks are important. My son never stops (and is thin, too) but he snacks all the time. I don't have a problem with things like goldfish so those are good for us. Also granola bars. Fruit strips (like fruit leather).

eta: I actually feel kind of funny about deliberately adding fat to food. I think about it for my son but can't bring myself to do it because I know he won't always be this active and I hesitate to start him eating that way. BUT I do give him processed carbs and sugars. I think if you are doing that then you have to make it up in other ways.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

He really isn't all that much of a carb eater. He likes cheese crackers, and I give him Annie's bunnies a few times a week, but he really only eats a few and then crumbles the rest on the floor or couch. He does like fruit leather, but he is such an active guy, I won't give them to him unless he is sitting down, otherwise I have fruit leather stickiness all over the entire house, and he ends up eating more cat fuzz than fruit leather.

This morning, I tried to give him a scrambled egg with some heavy cream mixed in before cooking it, and he ate the tinest bite and then said no to any more. I made him a sandwich with a piece of bread and sun butter, and again, he ate one bite and then said no to any more. I ended up heating up the left over stir fry from last night for my breakfast, and he inhaled all of the red peppers, and yellow squash from my plate and wouldn't touch any cheese/chicken/potatoes (yes, I put potatoes in there too).

I did try the cream/milk/Ovaltine trick again this morning, but he wasn't all that crazy about it. He took maybe two small sips and then he just wanted to get down and play.

Tell me this is a short phase and he will eat again soon. Sigh...


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

My son is a skinny minnie as well. He is always in the 90th percentile for height and 20-25th percentile for weight. Long and lean. Both my husband and I were the same way as children, so it is in his genes.

I just make sure to offer him healthful foods and let him choose what suits his fancy. Now, he loooooves pasta and turkey meatballs and has for the last year. He probably has had it for dinner 5 out 7 nights a week for the past year. I always offer what we are eating, but he tends to ignore our meal selection and happily eat his pasta and meatballs. Sounds boring, right, but he loves it and it fills his belly. I always put EVOO on his pasta before the sauce it bump it up fat calories wise, but that is about it.

I would just pick out what your son's current favorites are and try to bump them up as well and then just relax. You can't force you child to eat and if he is happy and healthy, then you are all set.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

If he keeps playing running growing and learning, I'd try very hard not to stress too much. Every child really does have their own growth pattern.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

My DD is a skinny minnie too. She's 19mo-- 31 inches and 22 pounds.

Sounds like you're doing your best and he is getting the nutrients he needs. I wish I could get my DD to eat veggies like that!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My toddler is also on the smallish side (almost 23mths and 24lbs). I do add butter , EVOO, avocado, almond butter or sun butter to a lot of his food. He also still bf's a lot. All of my kids have been small and so I'm not concerned but I do make a point (as I did with my other two) to add fat to his foods. Adding fat to veggies makes the nutrients in them more easily assimilated by the body.









I would just offer him a variety of food but not pay attention (that he notices) to what or how much he eats. If he's doesn't like to slow down to eat I would just keep a snack tray out for him. If he likes to dip thinks you can make him hummus (put olive oil in it plus the tahini), sour cream dip or thin out nut butters. Then cut up some fruits, veggies ,meat and cheese and let him dip away. If he likes ketchup you can add olive oil to that too or do the same with barbaque sauce.
Does he like to drink things if so you could make smoothies and add nut butters and whole milk or whole milk yogurt to them.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

it sounds like you're doing all you can then! I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

